# SuperSix Evo Black (2013) - Handlebar width question



## Franky74 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi,

anybody here who knows what width the handlebar (Enve Carbon Road Compact 31.8mm) is on the 56cm Cannondale SuperSix Evo Black?!

My question refers to the pre-build version as (exactly) shown below...

SUPERSIX EVO BLACK INC. - SUPERSIX EVO - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013

Is it shipped with 42cm or 44cm (c-c) ?! 


Thank you Guys,
Franky


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The smallest men size frame from Cannondale is 48cm.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

zamboni said:


> The smallest men size frame from Cannondale is 48cm.


He's asking about the handlebar width for a 56cm frame...

I know the 54 comes with a 42cm bar and I think it is also a 42 on 56cm bikes, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

All 3 56cm Cannondale complete bikes I have / had came with 44cm bars. I switched them all out to 42cm when new.


----------

